# Potential next puppy, thoughts please!



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

My hubby has surprised me by agreeing to another chi pup for our wedding anniversary! I'm so excited! What do u think of this wee girl??


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So gorgeous! With a little heart nose! Love her, you lucky thing!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's a cutie


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

AWWWHHH!!!!!!!!!!! very cute! shes ALOT bigger than tillie was when i got her ! LOl well tills was 6 weeks when i got her


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

She's a cute wee thing, and timid like Sugar was at that age.

theshanman97 Dunno if that pic makes her look big but she's sooo tiny! Smallest of the litter and def smaller than Sugar was at that age.

She's gorgeous I'm just afraid to commit lol!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is precious. You can tell by the hand holding her that she is a bitty little one!

What is your hesitation?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How old is she in the pic ?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for ur reply jesuschick! 

I love her I'm just scared, firstly because she is tiny, do you have to be even more careful? Do I hav to do anything differently than I do with Sugar? (is that a stupid question?)

The only other thing is that her snout is a wee bit longer than I'd like, it's not a problem though, like its not massively long I've seen much worse lol, it's just slowing down my decision if that makes sense!

She is 8 weeks in that pic x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Will she be shown or bred or kept as a lovely pet?

I always caution people to wait if they are not completely certain. I was not good at waiting but now know what I would look for again.

I did not know if your hesitation was the baby herself or that you wanted to see more before you chose, for instance. 

Hope was the youngest and smallest when we brought her home. She weighed just 1.5 lbs./0.107142 st/0.68kg (I apologize that I am ignorant to how you measure weight in your country so I gave options)

She now weighs 4.0 lbs./0.285714 st/1.81kg. She is plenty big now so we do not worry a bit. I was a wreck when she was a baby. We did skid her along the hardwood floor a few times when we did not notice that she had gotten under our feet.

Really, if you are getting a new/young puppy, they are all going to be small to begin with.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I think she's absolutely adorable. You are so lucky! It's SO difficult finding females that look like that here that aren't well over $2000 and 10+ hours away. Wouldn't be so much of an issue if we had a car, but we don't, and train is very expensive. I'm starting to feel pretty hopeless. Every puppy we inquire about we call or email too late (like sometimes as soon as 30 minutes after the ad is posted). The boys are listed all the time, it's just the girls that seem to be snatched up in a heartbeat. Sorry for my ranting, lol. But if I were you, I'd get her because she's a doll! Love her colors, too.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Will she be shown or bred or kept as a lovely pet?
> 
> I always caution people to wait if they are not completely certain. I was not good at waiting but now know what I would look for again.
> 
> ...


She will just be a pet! 

Ive been wanting another chi so bad but at the same time don't want to make a mistake when it comes to spending money, like I wouldn't mind if it was just my money, but it's hubby's too lol! 

That's really reassuring and don't worry bout the measurements lol. I usually think of chihuahuas in lbs though. So that's good to know that she can put a good bit of weight on, that's what I would like for her.

Ye I said that to hubby, he said " oh you would have to pick the tiniest one to love ", I said sure she's only 8 weeks old, she's meant to be small! Lol.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Small has advantages,put and hide in a bag to go into shops or restaurants or hotels easy to carry


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I think she's absolutely adorable. You are so lucky! It's SO difficult finding females that look like that here that aren't well over $2000 and 10+ hours away. Wouldn't be so much of an issue if we had a car, but we don't, and train is very expensive. I'm starting to feel pretty hopeless. Every puppy we inquire about we call or email too late (like sometimes as soon as 30 minutes after the ad is posted). The boys are listed all the time, it's just the girls that seem to be snatched up in a heartbeat. Sorry for my ranting, lol. But if I were you, I'd get her because she's a doll! Love her colors, too.


Aww yey thanks! I like having other opinions lol, like I know she's totally gorgeous but want to know im not just getting excited about a new puppy and other people think so too.

I know here you can easily get a lovely male that's a nice size and not too expensive, but nice females aren't as common. I think maybe cos a lot of breeders keep nice female pups to breed. I kno we only just got a car last month and it's so much easier for puppy searching lol. 

Have you any chis or still searching??


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

michele said:


> Small has advantages,put and hide in a bag to go into shops or restaurants or hotels easy to carry


Wats the size difference between your 2 chis? Was the older chi ok with the pup being tiny and visa versa?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I definitely think she's beautiful, and I'm pretty picky, which is probably why finding a puppy is so difficult for me, lol. I want a shorthair applehead girl. Any color that's red or lighter would be a dream, but I don't think I have the luxury of being THAT picky, lol. I do believe that a lot of the females are kept or they are reserved before the litters are even born. There's usually like 50+ listing for Chis a week on the website I look at in Sweden and it's rare that there are any females like I described.

I don't have a Chi right now. I moved here from the US to live with my boyfriend and left my 8-year-old Chi girl with my dad. She was the family pet, but she was "my dog" in terms of finances and care. I just didn't want to tear her away from her home and family that she grew up with when she's so happy there and loved my dad and siblings so much. So I'm looking for another Chi to fill the void in my heart that is left after leaving my girl in the US.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ye I consider myself picky too lol, I want apple heads with short snouts, not too picky about colour. My other small concern with mine is that she's not as fluffy as the other pups in the litter, but maybe that's cos she's so small? She's meant to be a longhair, does anyone know if that's normal?

Wow, there's not as many for sale here I don't think, 2-3 litters a week at very most, usually less, depending on time of year. And not very often good quality pups. 

Awww that must have been awful, I would be the same, without a chihuahua I feel there's something missing!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I think her coat will grow quite a bit. I've seen a lot of puppies that hardly appear to be longcoat at all when they're 8 weeks, and by time they're 6 months they're super fluffy and pretty. I can't really tell how long her muzzle is in that picture, but it looks nice to me.  Do you have a profile shot of her?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I think her coat will grow quite a bit. I've seen a lot of puppies that hardly appear to be longcoat at all when they're 8 weeks, and by time they're 6 months they're super fluffy and pretty. I can't really tell how long her muzzle is in that picture, but it looks nice to me.  Do you have a profile shot of her?


Ok cool thats wat I assumed but thought id ask anyway, cos Sugar had a thick fluffy puppy coat wen I first got her!

Ye it's hard to tell from that pic, how bout this one?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Wats the size difference between your 2 chis? Was the older chi ok with the pup being tiny and visa versa?


Lily is 3 times bigger than Dottie,she mothers her,gets toys out for her to play with,licks her eyes.But she has always been sensitive and kind.Suppose it would depend what you're other ones nature is like as well


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

michele said:


> Lily is 3 times bigger than Dottie,she mothers her,gets toys out for her to play with,licks her eyes.But she has always been sensitive and kind.Suppose it would depend what you're other ones nature is like as well


I had a look at your pics of them there on ur user cp, omg Dottie is tiny, sooo cute! 
Sugar has a very quiet nature, she's timid and kinda keeps herself to herself when it comes to other dogs. I'm not sure whats she going to be like with another dog here ALL the time though!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh man, she is so cute! I see what you mean about her muzzle being a little longer than the standard applehead length, but I honestly don't think it's a bad thing. I actually prefer appleheads that have the slightly longer muzzles. Those are my favorites. I think she is just so precious! But like others have said if you are not 100% certain, you should wait. I honestly think she is adorable. Her face and muzzle look a lot like a Chi puppy we went to visit a few weeks ago. We had intentions to buy her before we met her, but when we got there she wasn't too healthy so we decided to hold off.  Didn't want to risk bringing home a sick puppy for $1300.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh man, she is so cute! I see what you mean about her muzzle being a little longer than the standard applehead length, but I honestly don't think it's a bad thing. I actually prefer appleheads that have the slightly longer muzzles. Those are my favorites. I think she is just so precious! But like others have said if you are not 100% certain, you should wait. I honestly think she is adorable. Her face and muzzle look a lot like a Chi puppy we went to visit a few weeks ago. We had intentions to buy her before we met her, but when we got there she wasn't too healthy so we decided to hold off.  Didn't want to risk bringing home a sick puppy for $1300.


Ye see what I mean, it's not too bad, but is a wee bit long. But she is so adorable and sweet natured, and quiet so I think she would go with my chi well. I think maybe I need to see her again to decide? I could tell though that she was healthy, she was lovely and clean and even though she is tiny she has a good wee belly on her too for her size. Some pups I've seen have been dirty, in the sense you can tell they have been sitting in their own poo at some stage  but these pups were so clean and healthy looking. 
I don't mind her muzzle size so much now at all, just worry that it might get longer looking as she grows, I'll still love her though, it's just the thoughts in my head!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She truly sounds and looks like a little sweetheart. Go with your heart.  I think you should visit her again and see how you feel. Have you seen what her parents look like? That might give you an idea of what she'll look like as an adult.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> I had a look at your pics of them there on ur user cp, omg Dottie is tiny, sooo cute!
> Sugar has a very quiet nature, she's timid and kinda keeps herself to herself when it comes to other dogs. I'm not sure whats she going to be like with another dog here ALL the time though!


I bet she will love a playmate she sounds like Lily,but only you can decide it's a big step but I never regret getting Dottie


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> She truly sounds and looks like a little sweetheart. Go with your heart.  I think you should visit her again and see how you feel. Have you seen what her parents look like? That might give you an idea of what she'll look like as an adult.


Ye, I think my heart wants her! Lol, I think I'll visit her again n if I still love her I will get her  yes her mum is white with cream patches, lovely, only slightly longer nose than I'd like. Her dad is red and has a perfect head and the shortest nose I've ever seen on a chihuahua! 



michele said:


> I bet she will love a playmate she sounds like Lily,but only you can decide it's a big step but I never regret getting Dottie


Oh she would, she plays in the garden everyday on her own and my heart breaks for her because I know she would love company. Esp as I will be going back to work soon (I've been off as I broke my foot), so I'd like her to have company when I'm out (only 12 hours a week, but still, she's used to me being home all the time at the minute). Ye I don't think I will regret it, I LOVE Sugar and never regretted getting her even though I was cautious when looking for her too! Just being too careful n stressing!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like she has pretty parents as well then. Definitely go visit her again, and you will know for sure if she's meant for you. You will feel it.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Sounds like she has pretty parents as well then. Definitely go visit her again, and you will know for sure if she's meant for you. You will feel it.


Ye I think I will  Thank u so much for replying to me, it's really helped me


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aw, you're welcome. I'm glad I could help! I love looking at pictures of new puppies. Makes me excited. I can fantasize that I'm getting the puppy for a few minutes, lol.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I think she's adorable!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for ur replies on this, I really love getting opinions from ppl who loves chis like me! 

One more question (sorry!) do u think she will stay that shade or go lighter or darker??


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say from looking at those pictures that she will develop more of a 'deer' head by the angle of her stop. She is also unlikely to have such a blunt muzzle as Sugar. Have you seen her bite? I would want to check that it was correct before committing personally.
I agree that you should go with your heart. As long as she is healthy and you like and trust the breeder, trust your gut. If in doubt, don't. 
I would also want to spend a lot of time finding the right puppy. They are not cheap and she is going to be a major part of your life for the next 15 years or so.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Really, Stella? I don't think she's going to be very deerhead at all. Her muzzle isn't completely flat, but there is no slope in her forehead. There's a very defined stop there already. I think she's going to look more applehead with a slight longer muzzle than standard. Just based off of pictures of applehead and deer puppies that I have seen compared to their adult pics, she looks more like an applehead puppy than a deerhead. Probably not the _perfect_ applehead, but still more apple than deer. Maybe the angle of the picture is just confusing me? I'm sitting here trying to turn my head to see it, lol, but I don't see the true deer slope?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would say from looking at those pictures that she will develop more of a 'deer' head by the angle of her stop. She is also unlikely to have such a blunt muzzle as Sugar. Have you seen her bite? I would want to check that it was correct before committing personally.
> I agree that you should go with your heart. As long as she is healthy and you like and trust the breeder, trust your gut. If in doubt, don't.
> I would also want to spend a lot of time finding the right puppy. They are not cheap and she is going to be a major part of your life for the next 15 years or so.


Do u think so? I thought she had a good round head, just her muzzles a little long. Ye I thought that too, Sugar had more blunt muzzle at that age. No, how would I check that best, get her to open her mouth n bite onto something? Would her bite give her trouble? Exactly I totally agree with u, they are not cheap and they are a life time commitment so I wanna kno I'm doing the right thing!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to give my opinion here.

I too got the 'look' I wanted with my first Chi so for me getting the second was much more about getting the right personality to go with Axle. I wanted a smooth coat girl but beyond that and being healthy I was more worried about making sure she would be a good match and be able to put up with Ax's hyper personality. 

Chloe does not have a perfect head like Ax (well perfect to me, I like the apple heads with a little longer muzzle) but she does keep up with him and put him in his place occasionally and they adore each other so to me she is perfect. I don't feel bad about leaving them when I go to work because I know they will have fun together.

If you think she is just right for Sugar personality wise I would let that guide you more than some concerns on head shape if you aren't showing her.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Apple and Deer are very subjective terms lol! Especially since there is no official Deer head...
Her 'bite' is how her teeth meet. You can check this by just lifting up her lips, her bottom teeth should sit snugly under her top teeth. Lots of Chi's have over or underbites, and unless it is really pronounced it affects the way they look more than anything. In the 2nd pic she looks to have a slight overbite, but it could just be the picture. The breeder should be aware of this. In a pet it doesn't really matter, but coming from a breeding/showing background, I wouldn't buy a pup with an incorrect bite. 
I do agree with OzChi though, if you think she is the right dog for your family, looks shouldn't say you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Her muzzle probably will pull back into her head by the time she's 2 or so and tbh it does not look long at all. It seems a bit longer because she lacks underjaw. The angle of her muzzle compared with the shape of her head actually doesn't indicate it will get longer at all. I do think it looks like she potentially might be overshot but as long as it is minimal it's not a big deal. Her muzzle is more pixie-like and there are some lines of show chis in the US known for that type of muzzle. The angle a muzzle meets the head doesn't determine appleheaded or not. And really there is no such thing as apple or deer head and that's why no one can REALLY tell you what she is. But she is not and will not be deer-typical.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If she is significantly overshot tho I'd pass...any more than say two quarters could be inserted or if the bottom canines are BEHIND the top ones, it could cause issues down the road.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Hi, just wanted to give my opinion here.
> 
> I too got the 'look' I wanted with my first Chi so for me getting the second was much more about getting the right personality to go with Axle. I wanted a smooth coat girl but beyond that and being healthy I was more worried about making sure she would be a good match and be able to put up with Ax's hyper personality.
> 
> ...


Thank u so much for ur reply 

Yes I think ur right, I do think she got the personality for my house and to go well with Sugar. When Sugar meet hyper young dogs and pups she gets nervous and pulls back into herself. Where as with this pup being timid and quiet too I think it will be easier for her and she won't feel intimidated, and hopefully they could bring each other out of themselves eventually! 

There's no doubt in my mind that she's a gorgeous wee pup!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Apple and Deer are very subjective terms lol! Especially since there is no official Deer head...
> Her 'bite' is how her teeth meet. You can check this by just lifting up her lips, her bottom teeth should sit snugly under her top teeth. Lots of Chi's have over or underbites, and unless it is really pronounced it affects the way they look more than anything. In the 2nd pic she looks to have a slight overbite, but it could just be the picture. The breeder should be aware of this. In a pet it doesn't really matter, but coming from a breeding/showing background, I wouldn't buy a pup with an incorrect bite.
> I do agree with OzChi though, if you think she is the right dog for your family, looks shouldn't say you.


Again thanks for ur reply, it is REALLY helping me make my decision! 
Yes wen I asked the breeder about her bite he said its only slight. I think he would of kept her only for it. I think if when I see her again and her bite isn't too bad I will take her home! 

I do think she's stunning, so cute and has a lovely nature, and fingers crossed Sugar likes her! 

Thanks again to everyone for their replies, it is defiantly making this decision easier x


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Her muzzle probably will pull back into her head by the time she's 2 or so and tbh it does not look long at all. It seems a bit longer because she lacks underjaw. The angle of her muzzle compared with the shape of her head actually doesn't indicate it will get longer at all. I do think it looks like she potentially might be overshot but as long as it is minimal it's not a big deal. Her muzzle is more pixie-like and there are some lines of show chis in the US known for that type of muzzle. The angle a muzzle meets the head doesn't determine appleheaded or not. And really there is no such thing as apple or deer head and that's why no one can REALLY tell you what she is. But she is not and will not be deer-typical.


Thanks for ur reply! I know by ur posts u breed and show, am I right there?? 
So ur opinion means a lot to me! You saying her muzzle isn't that long is great, like I'm not experienced enough to know what way muzzles grow from pup to adult, so that's really helpful. yes maybe it is her lack of underjaw that's making it look longer to me. And great that you have said she will not be typical deer head, u have reassured me loads and loads thank u v much, I think she's the girl for me! Eeek excited!!!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my, she is absolutely precious! What names do you have in mind for this cutie?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Mary J said:


> Oh my, she is absolutely precious! What names do you have in mind for this cutie?


Well that was my next post lol!

I had always thought I would call my next chi 'Spice' to go with Sugar!

Wat do u all think? Any other ideas?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I love Sugar and Spice.. it certainly gets my vote..Again, congrats.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Love it! Cute names... I have a Jack and Jilly..... And a Jack and Benny! LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sugar and Spice would be adorable! Gets my vote as well.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol cool that was easy! Sugar and Spice, love it! 

So u all think Spice suits her? X


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Thanks for ur reply! I know by ur posts u breed and show, am I right there??
> So ur opinion means a lot to me! You saying her muzzle isn't that long is great, like I'm not experienced enough to know what way muzzles grow from pup to adult, so that's really helpful. yes maybe it is her lack of underjaw that's making it look longer to me. And great that you have said she will not be typical deer head, u have reassured me loads and loads thank u v much, I think she's the girl for me! Eeek excited!!!


I do...I have looked at a lot of puppies and seen how they tend to mature. I think this one will be just fine and stay very cute into adulthood and you won't be disappointed. I'd just double check on her bite. It does NOT need to be perfect but if there is a huge gap between her teeth, that could cause issues later with lower incisors cutting the top of the roof of her mouth and her being uncomfortable. But a little bit overshot is nothing to worry about nor is a little undershot (but that affects their expression much more than overshot IMO).


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I do...I have looked at a lot of puppies and seen how they tend to mature. I think this one will be just fine and stay very cute into adulthood and you won't be disappointed. I'd just double check on her bite. It does NOT need to be perfect but if there is a huge gap between her teeth, that could cause issues later with lower incisors cutting the top of the roof of her mouth and her being uncomfortable. But a little bit overshot is nothing to worry about nor is a little undershot (but that affects their expression much more than overshot IMO).


I cannot express how much ur replies are helping me on this, thank u so much!
I am going to sget her but check her bite again, before I hand over a deposit. IF it ended up being a bigger gap than I thought is there any procedure that can be done to make her more comfortable? 

Yes I think I know what you mean, like an undershot jaw is more noticeable when you are looking at them face on? Is that what you mean?


----------

